

IBM battles dire mainframe myths  - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/031612-ibm-mainframe-257345.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Despite what IBM claims, COTS support for the mainframe is actually pretty
limited (and often far more expensive), even if the MF is running zLinux. The
mainframe is also a huge single point of failure and failover solutions to a
second data centre are again, really frickin expensive. I'm not a mainframe
expert, but I'm not convinced by this story.

------
webwanderings
Wasn't there a news the other day that NASA has completely eliminated their
mainframe system?

~~~
canadiancreed
Yes there was.

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-oriented/nasa-retires-
its-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-oriented/nasa-retires-its-last-
mainframe/8508)

